# BSA Paratrooper Bike



## HARPO (Jan 9, 2021)

I bought this a little while ago ands placed it in the General section, not realizing there WAS a Military section...









						WWII BSA Paratrooper Bike...Just Brought it Home! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Well, this is one I had no clue as to what it was when I first saw photos of it. @coasterbrakejunkie1969  and @catfish knew immediately and let me know, so THANKS GUYS!!!  Turns out the gentleman who originally owned it collected old bikes, and had passed away 12 years ago. His son was cleaning...




					thecabe.com


----------

